# Carbon Fiber Violin Bows: Opinions?



## millionrainbows

I just got my first carbon fiber bow, and I really like it! It feels so balanced and controllable. The price was right, too. What do you other fiddlers think, have you tried them?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sounds interesting. Are they made by McLaren Mercedes or is it slazenger or wilson?


----------



## Jaws

millionrainbows said:


> I just got my first carbon fiber bow, and I really like it! It feels so balanced and controllable. The price was right, too. What do you other fiddlers think, have you tried them?
> 
> View attachment 11973


Carbon fibre bows are brilliant. My theory is that if you can't tell the difference between a carbon fibre bow and a similar one made from wood (price and performance) go for the carbon fibre every time.


----------



## Phidias

They are supposed to be........lighter.... no?


----------



## Ingélou

I'm a returner & my nerves give me 'bow shake', alas. Would a carbon bow be steadier, do you think?


----------



## RonP

I don't know about violin, but I've tried the Shen Ophelia, another cheapie CF and a Coda infinity on my double bass. I was disappointed in all three. The Coda had a nice balance and pull, but was rather bright-sounding. I think I'm sold on Pernambuco.


----------

